# Camping near Snowshoe, WV



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Hey, any of you guys know of any camping in or around Snowshoe, West Virginia?

I'm going up there in a couple weeks and I'm trying to avoid staying at the resort $$$$$.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Hey, any of you guys know of any camping in or around Snowshoe, West Virginia?
> 
> I'm going up there in a couple weeks and I'm trying to avoid staying at the resort $$$$$.


Tons of stuff close by Snowshoe. Tea Creek, Watoga State Park and Mon National Forest are all nearby, plus plenty of private campgrounds. Check out http://www.wvtourism.com or call 1-800-CALL WVA. Have fun!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

e-i>o said:


> I'm going up there in a couple weeks and I'm trying to avoid staying at the resort $$$$$.


 I also am gonna be there in a few weeks.... probably the 17th or 18th. How 'bout you?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

singletrack said:


> I also am gonna be there in a few weeks.... probably the 17th or 18th. How 'bout you?


I had planned on the weekend of the 14th & 15th.
There's an outside chance of doing it 2 weekends in a row on the 21st & 22nd also.

17th & 18th is during the work week & no go for me.
I gotta drive 8+ hours up from the Atlanta area.

If your plans change and you hit it on one of those weekends, email me and we can hook up.

Then we can swap rocker plates.


----------



## bagtagley (Jan 30, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I had planned on the weekend of the 14th & 15th.


I hate to be the one to rain on your parade, but all Snowshoe mtb trails will be closed from Aug 9-15 for the Bowhunters competition.

Go to the ride.snowshoemtn.com homepage and check out the Ride News.


----------

